# Is there a drug..



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey all im just wondering if there is a drug that can stop a persons dreams? I know this may sound stupid but every med i take cause my dreams to be intensified by like 1000 and i hate it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

No matter what psychoactive drug I read about, vivid dreams are always common.
I used to have those vivid dreams, when my dreams were more real than reality is. This subsided, now I do not dream at all.
This is much better than the vivid dreams, so I can totally relate to this. Try to take some magnesium before going to bed,
I usually take about 200mgs and it seems, that my sleeping pattern improved in general.
Take care


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I dont really know anything about that but i just wanna say i hope you start doing better. I'm really sorry to hear your still having those sleeping problems,and i hope someone here can help you


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> I dont really know anything about that but i just wanna say i hope you start doing better. I'm really sorry to hear your still having those sleeping problems,and i hope someone here can help you


Xanax stopped my dreams after I started taking it. Also, the Pristiq I am on does not make me dream either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Take an 81mg Aspirin just before bed time.


----------



## mixedup (Sep 25, 2010)

Anything with serotonin in it prevents me from going into REM sleep stage(dream). This is commonly known. For 15 years, every nite I woke with terror because my brain was too stimulated to allow all my muscles to paralyze (slacken)during REM sleep, which they are _supposed_ to do during REM. After all that time I just found out about it this year.

It thrashed my muscles big time because I was so sleep deprived after 15 yrs I was hospitalized a week for psychosis. My torso muscles felt and looked like a meth addict in the ER, and I have never touched a street drug.

Diagnosed over and over with anxiety, and the docs upped the dose.

I tapered off an SSRI this year as well as off of Nuvigil, a non-amphetamine stimulant, which can cause muscle myopathy in the long run. Including cardio. Neither of these issues has ever been mentioned by any of my various primary care docs or neuros.


----------



## Kellysmom (Sep 23, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Hey all im just wondering if there is a drug that can stop a persons dreams? I know this may sound stupid but every med i take cause my dreams to be intensified by like 1000 and i hate it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I take a small amount of Xanax at bedtime and it has stopped the night terrors and panic attacks I was having in the night. I still dream quite vividly though. I am about to stop taking the Xanax and start taking Valium. I'll let you know if it helps.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't seem to get any rest either. My dreams just feel exhausting and just recently my alarm always goes off while I am still dreaming.. ugh. Back to my old ways it seems.

Messing with your bedtime and wake time might help. Try getting up a little earlier or later. ie sleeping a little longer or shorter, earlier or later. Might help. It 's all such a fragile rhythm but you might find a schedule that helps with the dreams. What you do before bed might affect you as well: Repetitious tasks often carry over into your dreams and might keep you from getting proper rest. Having your tv or radio on as you fall asleep/sleep could also affect your sleep/dreams. Try doing without if you use either and see if you notice a change.


----------

